# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal dari Kota Kembang Bandung

## yuyusbrahman

Halo semuanya, Salam Kenal.
Perkenalkan saya Yuyus dari Bandung, baru belajar pelihara koi
Cuma punya kolam cupu di halaman depan rumah, mohon bimbingan nya  :Becky:

----------


## Soegianto

Halo salam kenal

----------


## Williamc

Slm knl jg om

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...






signature

obat foredi gel

----------

